# WLAN unter Mandrake Linux



## thekillah (9. April 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe ein 54MBit WLAN, hab den ndiswrapper Installiert und auch richtig konfiguiriert (Treiber,SSID,WEP,etc.) und nun will er keine IP Adresse über den dhcpclient annhemen.

Was kann ich bei der Installation verkehrt gemacht haben?


----------



## Daniel Toplak (10. April 2005)

Versuch das Ganze mal testweise ohne WEP.
Schau eb es dann funktioniert. Ansonsten schau mal in das syslog rein ob ndiswrapper irgendwelche Probleme macht.
Btw. welche Version von ndiswrapper verwendest du?

Daniel


----------



## thekillah (10. April 2005)

Hi,

hab mal im syslog geschaut und es gibt dort keinen Fehler.
Ich verwende die Version ndiswrapper-1.1 vom 4.3.05.
Wenn ich 
	
	
	



```
dhclient wlan0
```
 auführe kommt dann 

```
DHCPPACK from 192.168.1.1
```


```
/sbin/dhclient.c(2045): null pointer
```


```
dhclient-script:configuration for wlan0 not found
```

Und wie bekomme ich das hin das meine WLAN einstellungen gespeichert werden und beim Systemstart gestartet werden?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. April 2005)

Alternativ zu dhclient kannst Du ja mal probieren das Device manuel zu aktivieren und eine IP zuzuweisen.
Das machst Du mit:
ifconfig wlan0 up 192.168.1.30 netmask 255.255.255.0


----------



## thekillah (10. April 2005)

reptiler hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Alternativ zu dhclient kannst Du ja mal probieren das Device manuel zu aktivieren und eine IP zuzuweisen.
> Das machst Du mit:
> ifconfig wlan0 up 192.168.1.30 netmask 255.255.255.0



ok, danke das funktioniert,

So nun möchte ich nun das meine WLAN einstellungen auch beim Start geladen werden es soll auch ein DNS-Server und Gateway ausgewählt werden.

Wenn ich das ganze über drakconf mache bekomme ich keine Verbindung ins WLAN bzw. Internet,


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. April 2005)

Wenn Du's manuell machst dann kommst Du aber in's Netz, oder?


----------



## thekillah (10. April 2005)

Ja ohne Probleme


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. April 2005)

Du stellst also bei drakconf statische Werte ein und es geht nicht?
Def. Gateway und DNS sollte man da doch auch angeben koennen, oder?
Hab Slackware und das letzte mal, dass ich 'ne Mandrake also drakconf vor Augen hatte ist schon lang her.


----------



## thekillah (10. April 2005)

reptiler hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du stellst also bei drakconf statische Werte ein und es geht nicht?
> Def. Gateway und DNS sollte man da doch auch angeben koennen, oder?
> Hab Slackware und das letzte mal, dass ich 'ne Mandrake also drakconf vor Augen hatte ist schon lang her.



Also statitische Werte kann ich eingeben.
Gateway und DNS auch.

Nur bin ich mir nicht sicher was für ein WLAN Betriebsmodus ich wählen soll,
habs gerde mit Automatisch versucht und ich weis nicht in welchen Format ich den Netzwerkschüssel angeben soll.

Bei Betriebsmodus steht folgendes zu auswahl:

Repeater
Sekundär
Spontan
Geführt
Master

Habs schon mit Automatisch und Geführt ausprobiert aber leider ohne erfolg.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. April 2005)

Hmm, mit WLAN hab ich noch keine Erfahrung, aber irgendwie fuehlt sich Spontan nicht schlecht an.


----------



## thekillah (10. April 2005)

Danke für die Hilfe fuktioniert jetzt alles sogar mit DHCP.

Aber jetzt habe ich das Problem das sich mein WLAN Adapter nach 3-5 Minuten ausschaltet. Was kann ich dagegen tun?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. April 2005)

Keine Ahnung.
Macht der das immer, oder nur bei Inaktivitaet?


----------



## thekillah (10. April 2005)

Nur bei Inaktivität habe aber nichts mit Powermanagement eingestellt.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. April 2005)

Hmm, keine Ahnung.
Ich hab 'ne Idee jedoch faellt mir der Begriff nicht ein 
Wie Dial-on-Demand, nur umgekehrt, also dass eine Verbindung nach einer bestimmten Idle-Time gekillt wird.


----------



## thekillah (10. April 2005)

Wie kann ich allgemein das Power Management unter Linux deaktivieren?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. April 2005)

In dem Du sowohl ACPI als auch APM aus dem Kernel schmeisst.
Es gibt auch 'ne Boot-Option, die weiss ich aber grad nicht. Duerfte aber in der Kernel-Doku stehen.

Wird nur die Verbindung getrennt oder das Device richtig deaktiviert?
Ist das Interface wlan0 dann noch da?


----------



## thekillah (10. April 2005)

Das Ineterface wlan0 ist dann noch da und bei iwconfig zeigt er mir dann aber nicht mehr die MAC von den Accesspoint an, wenn ich das Netzwerke neustarte sagt er mir das er keine IP Adresse bekommen hat, die Power Lampe von meinen Siemens WLAN Adapter leutet dann auch nicht mehr. Gerade eben ist der WLAN Apdater auch beim Download ausgegangen.

Und da Device ist dann Down


----------



## Daniel Toplak (12. April 2005)

Btw hab Suse 9.2 mit ndiswrapper 0.12 das läuft alles problemlos (einmal hat sich das Device verabschiedet in 3 Monaten, aber ohne Dauerbetrieb).

Ich hab alles genau nach Anleitung (von ndiswrapper) installiert und hat auf anhieb geklappt.

Daniel


----------



## thekillah (12. April 2005)

naja bis jetzt gings eigentlich wieder,
aber trotzdem hat sich das Device mitllerweile schon 12 mal ausgeschaltet,
vielleicht sind die Treiber noch nicht ausgereift,


----------

